# Vapourshark dna 200/250



## Chris aka biggy (23/6/17)

Hi all. Does anyone know where i can find a new or used vapourshark dna 200/250 mod please? (Blacknone with screen on bottom using lipo battery)


----------



## DoubleD (23/6/17)

I think @Christos might be able to help?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (23/6/17)

Chris aka biggy said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know where i can find a new or used vapourshark dna 200/250 mod please? (Blacknone with screen on bottom using lipo battery)


https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT372/VaporShark DNA 250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> I think @Christos might be able to help?


Sold unfortunately! 

Thanks though.


----------

